# visa status change



## bubby (Feb 13, 2013)

i ma Indian national, I entered Dubai with visit visa of 90 days on 24 October 2012 but my visit visa expired on 22 January and i overstayed 20 days. also today i got employment visa. so what is the procedure to change visa status. do i need to go back to my country and pay the over stay fine and again return to Dubai on employment visa. or is there is any way to change the visa status without leaving the country. Please also tell the how much it cost and how much is overstay fine. if any body know better solution plz help.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

You should speak to your companies PRO / HR people (the one's offering you employment), they should be able to answer your questions. I am not sure about being able to convert the visa while here, I have not verified that information, used to be able to do it but then the rules changed... Regardless of which way you go about it you will have to pay the fines for overstaying..

*edit: forgot to mention, assuming you pay the fines etc and are in good standing, you don't necessarily need to go to India to change you status you can catch a flight to neighboring countries like Oman, Qatar etc... works the same.. talk to travel agents there are some flights that specifically for visa change purposes...


----------

